# Descaler choice



## ianchapman (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi folks - just a simple question for once! Can anyone recommend a descaler for Gaggia Classic. I've used Gaggia's own (fairly pricey?), but see that others are available...


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd also like to know this, I've not had my machine for a month yet but a descale will be coming up soon.

I'm sure I read in a guide somewhere to use Citric Acid:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citric-Acid-Fine-Anhydrous-Food-Grade-Premium-Quality-FREE-P-P-Bath-Bomb-/360523497858?pt=Home_Brew&var=&hash=item53f0e00182


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

I used citric acid in my Alex duetto and got from here (also use it to descale shower head, etc):

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1kg-Citric-acid-food-grade-Top-quality-/140426902395?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item20b2187b7b


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

For a Gaggia Classic I would use Puly Baby or Urnex Dezcal sachets. These will be gentle with the Classic's aluminium boiler.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

jimbow said:


> For a Gaggia Classic I would use Puly Baby or Urnex Dezcal sachets. These will be gentle with the Classic's aluminium boiler.


Yep, these are the best choice


----------



## ianchapman (Feb 1, 2013)

Many thanks for the advice, folks. Will pay a virtual visit to Coffee Donkey for supplies. All best


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I believe that it's preferable to use tartaric acid over citric acid as the latter can form aluminium citrate.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I've used PULY on a classic in the past. The main thing to be conscious of is not to let it sit in the boiler i.e. flush it through almost straight off. For brass boilers the manufacturer recommends a 'dwell time' but for aluminium this would lead to some pretty nasty deposits forming and potentially some boiler pitting. I've seen a few old boilers from Classics with this.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The main thing is to pick a descaling solution that includes aluminium specific buffer salts/corrosion inhibitors like Puly Baby or the Dezcal sachets. This will help protect the aluminium boiler during the descaling process. Also, let the solution rest inside the boiler for no more than 20 minutes and ensure the machine is switched off during this time. The Gaggia boiler design bears more than a passing resemblance to a battery so storing an acid solution inside it with a current passing through the galvanically paired walls for any extended period of time is not a good idea.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Just to add that the dezcal tablets are good and great value compared to sachets, initial outlay seems high but will last many many years just like a big tub of puly caf


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I've got the Saeco descaling liquid. Is using that bad for the Classic's boiler?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

forzajuve said:


> Just to add that the dezcal tablets are good and great value compared to sachets, initial outlay seems high but will last many many years just like a big tub of puly caf


Things may have changed since I last looked a couple of years ago but I found that the Dezcal sachets had different ingredients compared to the tablets and powder. Only the sachets seemed to include the aluminium specific buffer salts. I remember being surprised that they were different.

If I remember correctly the Saeco and Gaggia descaling fluids are actually the same product with different branding so it should be fine.


----------

